# Leg of Lamb (Bone in with Qview)



## 5pmbbq (Nov 8, 2015)

I found a nice leg of lamb on sale at our local butcher for a reasonable price and decided to put it in the MES today. I mashed 4 large cloves of garlic with a 1/4 cup olive oil, a tablespoon of our homemade citrus salt, a few grinds of black pepper and the leaves of four sprigs of rosemary. I made a bunch of deep slits in the meat, stuffed the mash inside and then used the rest to coat the outside. It rested nicely in the fridge overnight and will go on about 2 pm today. I will be smoking with rosemary wood for additional flavor.













IMG_20151107_163942_edit.jpg



__ 5pmbbq
__ Nov 8, 2015






I will check back in later with results!


----------



## b-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Looking good so far!


----------



## 5pmbbq (Nov 8, 2015)

I took the advice I found here and added a tray under the lamb with homemade beef stock, a sliced onion, a half cup of red wine and a pinch of thyme and I will make some gravy out of that.













IMG_20151108_132321_edit.jpg



__ 5pmbbq
__ Nov 8, 2015


----------



## 5pmbbq (Nov 8, 2015)

Here is the result. I pulled at 140, gave it a quick reverse sear and a 20 min rest before carving.













IMG_20151108_171742.jpg



__ 5pmbbq
__ Nov 8, 2015






A plate shot with sous vide carrots and parsnips and roasted potatoes:












IMG_20151108_173821_edit.jpg



__ 5pmbbq
__ Nov 8, 2015






Best leg of lamb I have ever cooked!


----------



## b-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2015)

Perfectly done! Nice post...JJ


----------



## okie362 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wish I could get good lamb here at a decent price.  It's not eaten much around these parts.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 9, 2015)

Now that looks fantabulous!


----------

